# Vac bags



## ramatack (Oct 29, 2021)

I remember Lisa B use to give discounts on vacume machines and bags,is this still available? Thanks


----------



## ramatack (Oct 29, 2021)

ramatack said:


> I remember Lisa B use to give discounts on vacume machines and bags,is this still available? Thanks


Found it,should of looked better first!


----------



## SmokinEdge (Oct 29, 2021)

Scroll to the bottom of her posts.

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/vacuum-sealers-unlimited.286737/page-3#post-2261624


----------



## ramatack (Oct 30, 2021)

SmokinEdge said:


> Scroll to the bottom of her posts.
> 
> https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/vacuum-sealers-unlimited.286737/page-3#post-2261624


Thanks I found the post, would it be possible to put everything for sale ( vac bags, pellets, amaz etc) in one spot?  I'm probably just an idiot


----------



## old sarge (Nov 6, 2021)

About a year or 2 ago I made the same suggestion and added a few observations.  I was advised that it is hands off as she is a sponsor.  Happy hunting each month for the current discount and notices of any/all sales.


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 6, 2021)

ramatack said:


> Thanks I found the post, would it be possible to put everything for sale ( vac bags, pellets, amaz etc) in one spot?  I'm probably just an idiot


Man I agree. I have suggested several times that a sponsor forum would be awesome. Would make a single forum to check latest discounts, new items, contests etc for the board sponsors. I’d think the sponsors would love the improved visibility, maybe even enough to pay a little more ) 

 TulsaJeff


 bmudd14474
   what do you think?


----------



## old sarge (Nov 6, 2021)

jcam222 said:


> Man I agree. I have suggested several times that a sponsor forum would be awesome. Would make a single forum to check latest discounts, new items, contests etc for the board sponsors. I’d think the sponsors would love the improved visibility, maybe even enough to pay a little more )
> 
> TulsaJeff
> 
> ...


I agree.  I belong to another forum that does indeed have a sponsor section.


----------

